# I need a single battery which one though??



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to upgrade my battery in my 98 ranger, I have looked at kinetik and am confused as far as my choices are, I want to keep the truck as factory as possible, 1 battery if possible, I paln to run 1 goliath amplifier later can I acomplish this with one battery, if so which one, and what kind of alternator will i need?


YouTube - The Ranger 1st SPL Run


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

jrlozano said:


> I want to upgrade my battery in my 98 ranger, I have looked at kinetik and am confused as far as my choices are, I want to keep the truck as factory as possible, 1 battery if possible, I paln to run 1 goliath amplifier later can I acomplish this with one battery, if so which one, and what kind of alternator will i need?
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Ranger 1st SPL Run


For a burp or for daily? For a burp depending on set up a single HC2400, but the more power you add with a limited alt the more battery you would need. Switching away from the 2600?


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

the 2600 is a great amplifier, I just know it will under power a Solo X 18 wich I plan to work into the ranger in the upcomming future... so a 2400 HC will be good then..probably should upgrade the alternator..:surprised:


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

jrlozano said:


> the 2600 is a great amplifier, I just know it will under power a Solo X 18 wich I plan to work into the ranger in the upcomming future... so a 2400 HC will be good then..probably should upgrade the alternator..:surprised:


If you have space under the hood or anywhere and your rules allow I would add another battery. Reason being I would be willing to bet your score would be higher regardless of what group 31 sized battery was under the hood. That more than likely would net a gain of a few tenths in most situations.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Contact Powermaster they make the Alt.& Batteries, great customer service


----------



## BassAddictJ (Oct 1, 2009)

formerly powermaster, now the brand and good bats are called "XS"


get a d3100, better than kinetiks my friend. a lil pricier, but well worth it.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

BassAddictJ said:


> formerly powermaster, now the brand and good bats are called "XS"
> 
> 
> get a d3100, better than kinetiks my friend. a lil pricier, but well worth it.


If its all about numbers get a odyssey pc2150 or an NSB 90. In my tests with 2 AP 3500.1 and both batteries were over .6 db louder than an XS d3100.


----------

